
Thoughts app, sketch in infinite canvas, is now free - vbaro
http://thoughts.ink
======
vbaro
Hello! I just want to let you know about Thoughts, a sketching app for iPhone
and iPad + Pencil.

The cool bit of the app is that the engine is vector-based so basically you
can zoom in and out and the image remains sharp.

Please take a look and ping us if you want to know more about it.

Thanks!

------
stephenr
Does this use local/iCloud storage exclusively or are my sketches going to end
up on your server somewhere?

